# If you live in Illinois, "What's for dinner?" just became easier



## Goatherd (Jan 2, 2013)

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-01-07/furbearer-retrieving-roadkill/52434074/1

Cassoulet de Mouffette anyone?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 2, 2013)

haha


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 2, 2013)

Well dont pick up a coyote after I've hit it as I will have run it over at least 20 times just to make sure its dead


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 2, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Well dont pick up a coyote after I've hit it as I will have run it over at least 20 times just to make sure its dead


But it is already tenderized then.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 2, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 3, 2013)

Just what this country needs.... one more "drive thru".


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 3, 2013)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Just what this country needs.... one more "drive thru".


Drive thru lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Bossroo (Jan 3, 2013)

Several years ago my wife and kids and I ( I was driving)  were driving on a mountainous 2 lane highway (about 350 miles from home )when a doe jumped from a hillside and onto our car's hood .  Her leg whent through the hood and into the radiator fan and radiator making minsemeat of the leg and caused quite a bit of dammage to the car.  None of us in the car was hurt. By chance , a game warden was driving by about a minute later and stopped , seeing the damage to the deer, pulled out his gun and shot it.  He then put the carcass into his trunk and said that he will take it to the nearest Indian Reservation for their venison dinner.  Cost of the repairs was $2,200+ and 3 days without a car and 3 nights' stay at a hotel which cost us over $300.  Such is the cost of animal roadside  suicide.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

At least it isn't wasted meat.


----------



## Chic-N-Farmer's (Mar 13, 2013)

I came here looking for new dinner ideas!   Not exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 13, 2013)

> I came here looking for new dinner ideas!   Not exactly what I was hoping for.


Awe, com'on!  Be adventurous!


----------



## Chic-N-Farmer's (Mar 13, 2013)

I caught a possum in my chicken house Friday. My 9 year old daughter asked "Are we going to eat it?"


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 13, 2013)

If it was good enough for Granny Clampett, it should be good enough for you to whip up a nice pot of possum stew!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 13, 2013)

My dad has cooked possum before. He won't eat them unless they were trapped live and he has a chance to flush them out by feeding them bread and milk for a week or so. We had a possum here that we were trying to capture and if we had caught it live my dad would have taken it to eat. Turned out we ended up shooting it when we spotted it. Dad said he wouldn't take one freshly killed since possums will eat anything and everything. When he fattens them up it gives time for all the crazy stuff they eat to get out of their system and not taint the meat.


----------



## Chic-N-Farmer's (Mar 13, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> My dad has cooked possum before. He won't eat them unless they were trapped live and he has a chance to flush them out by feeding them bread and milk for a week or so. We had a possum here that we were trying to capture and if we had caught it live my dad would have taken it to eat. Turned out we ended up shooting it when we spotted it. Dad said he wouldn't take one freshly killed since possums will eat anything and everything. When he fattens them up it gives time for all the crazy stuff they eat to get out of their system and not taint the meat.




Think I will wait until the road-kill beef shows up.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 13, 2013)

Chic-N-Farmer's said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I grew up eating all kinds of wild game. Rabbits, Squirrels, Deer, Possum, we even had a groundhog we were fattening up once but it mysteriously disappeared the day before we were going to butcher it. I've had bear meat, wild boar, and shark before too. Miss those wild game meals now. My DH is not a hunter, and doesn't like deer or seafood. So our main meats tend to be chicken, pork and beef.  Boring. :/


----------



## Back to Nature (Mar 13, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Chic-N-Farmer's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you hunt it and cook it and just cook him something else? My fiance won't eat vegetables but it's not stopping me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 13, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hunt myself. Never really got into it, well other than shooting a rabbit once. Now I have no problem cooking it if I have it (like when we were given deer meat or go to fish fries) but it's easier to make something everyone will eat. I fish but that's about it and I haven't done that since I got married. I do make seperate things on occassion and I do try to make sure the kids get to try new things so they aren't against certain foods just because their dad doesn't like them.


----------



## Chic-N-Farmer's (Mar 13, 2013)

A friend was telling me about an area of the country (that shall remain nameless, but y'all know who you are  ) where people, driving to town, stop and spray paint a circle around all road-kill. 

Then on the way home they stop and pick up any road-kill not in a paint circle.... 'cause it's fresh.  






_* the veracity of this statement may be questionable_


----------



## Back to Nature (Mar 17, 2013)

I asked my fiance to at least pretend to like veggies, so if we have kids they can't use the "you don't make dad eat them" excuse. And when they are young, they're eating vegetables.


----------

